# Fin rot or agressive behavior or both?



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Check your water params.....

Doesn't look like aggression to me.....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Check your water params.....
> 
> Doesn't look like aggression to me.....


^^^ Agreed


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

OK i'll get on that....what do you think causes it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

swmeoekde said:


> OK i'll get on that....what do you think causes it?


Something in your water....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

if chunks were missing it would be aggressive behavior, what you got is something else like AK said.


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just did some reading in water chemistry....

I do water changes twice a week, so I'm guessing this isn't from nitrates or ammonia. Do you think it could be the chlorine?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

swmeoekde said:


> I just did some reading in water chemistry....
> 
> I do water changes twice a week, so I'm guessing this isn't from nitrates or ammonia. Do you think it *could be the chlorine*?


Highly doubt that.....


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ph?


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

What the.... Ive never seen anything like that before.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

how big of a tank, and how many p's?


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

70G, 5 rbps at 4-5in... so over stocked i know, but still


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've seen other over crowded tanks that are fine....


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

Alright Guys i went out and got the test. $50....almost the cost of new P's lol. But i guess it will be good in the long run.

And the results,

pH = 7.5
No2 = <0.3mg/l
NH3/NH4 = 0mg/l
GH = 1-2
KH = 1-2

Those, from what i know, are pretty respectable. So riddle me this batman, is it the aggression making the fish fins look like that???? Cus evidently it is not the parameters.


----------

